# RIP little Angel



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

Early this morning my miniature mare went into labor. She had a red bag delivery and I had to pull the foal. I remember praying to God to help me get this baby out alive. When she first came out I swore we would call her angel if she survived. After what seemed like forever she took two deep gasping breaths and looked up at me. I fell in love the second our eyes met. Right after that moment our little angel stopped breathing. We tried to revive her but she never woke up. 
RIP Angel - I only knew you for a moment but I loved you and I always will.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

